
Only 8% Of Verizon iPhone Buyers Are Ditching AT&T - domino
http://www.businessinsider.com/verizon-iphone-survey-2011-2
======
mooism2
Sample size of 40.

Margin of error c. 15%.

Take this with a huge lump of salt.

